# Subs in Skyline, Something just cant be managed?



## jhonson3141 (Nov 22, 2010)

Alright. just come bk from a audio shop and fill up with bad news.
You know, I Know, there is a diff in between the boot and the passenger area, so you cant have a subs in the boot.

that is alright. there must be a way to around it :lamer:
has any body here has some experence on the subs or the in car audio things like that? i really enjoy music on the jouney but it dont really want to play the muisc on my own.:smokin:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

A good quality head unit and really good quality componant speakers to replace the originals will help and negate the need for subs- unless you want to set car alarms off with bass. 

Running them off amps will be ideal.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

that dont make sence? 

Of course you can stick a sub in the boot!


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

I had two JL audio w7's 13.5in boxed in my r34.

The subs were good, but didn't sound as good as when they were in my golf.

The metal panel behind the rear seats in the r34, blocked alot of the bass.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I got two 12's in the boot for road driving and a kakimoto for track.
Sorted


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

nozza1 said:


> I had two JL audio w7's 13.5in boxed in my r34.
> 
> The subs were good, but didn't sound as good as when they were in my golf.
> 
> The metal panel behind the rear seats in the r34, blocked alot of the bass.




Well thats because it ent a golf. 

Did you not learn anything off the telly? 'just like a golf' ?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

It's easier in a skyline than mist cars as the batteries in the boot. Had a 12" sub in mine for 6 years. As well as an autochanger

Easy. Diy

Mook


----------



## jhonson3141 (Nov 22, 2010)

Bajie said:


> I got two 12's in the boot for road driving and a kakimoto for track.
> Sorted


that is ok with on track. but on a jouney, would you like to have two sub, wearing nothing, or 2 suit case?
that is what i am warry about


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

No back seat


----------



## jhonson3141 (Nov 22, 2010)

just seem some JL 6" sub, probability can replace the rear speaker.
has any body cosider that options ?


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

I find the exhaust note just cancels out the sub frequencies!!
Damned annoying.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

What about a Bazooka tube [or similar] under the back seat.
I think Kenwood also do a sub that goes under the seat but never really investigated.
I also have a couple of custom made 8in subs which I had behind the driver and passenger seat of my old MX5. They were awesome but don't think they would work too well in a GTR


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Funny thread timing! Earlier today I ordered a Pioneer sub that fits in the spare wheel recess. It's a new model so there's not many people using it yet so I don't know what the sound quality is like but I don't need heaps of bass either, just something to complement my Hertz components. 

It can also fit inside the spare wheel.

TS-WX610A Space-Saving Amplified Subwoofer (100W x 2) - Pioneer Custom-Fit Speakers


----------



## lolorodeo (Nov 23, 2009)

ive got a 6" bazooka tube strapped to the strut brace in the rear of my GTR and a small amp to run it hanging off brackets under the parcel tray. It goes pretty well and the best part is that it takes up so little room that i can fit golf clubs and a cart in there no worries


----------



## jhonson3141 (Nov 22, 2010)

lolorodeo said:


> ive got a 6" bazooka tube strapped to the strut brace in the rear of my GTR and a small amp to run it hanging off brackets under the parcel tray. It goes pretty well and the best part is that it takes up so little room that i can fit golf clubs and a cart in there no worries


sweet~but where exactly do you put the tube? under seat or in the boot?


----------



## jhonson3141 (Nov 22, 2010)

Multics said:


> Funny thread timing! Earlier today I ordered a Pioneer sub that fits in the spare wheel recess. It's a new model so there's not many people using it yet so I don't know what the sound quality is like but I don't need heaps of bass either, just something to complement my Hertz components.
> 
> It can also fit inside the spare wheel.
> 
> can i make a booking with you? right after you have done the subs so i can have some feeling of it:smokin:


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

jhonson3141 said:


> can i make a booking with you? right after you have done the subs so i can have some feeling of it:smokin:


No worries mate, I'm in west London


----------



## jhonson3141 (Nov 22, 2010)

Multics said:


> No worries mate, I'm in west London


You sure? caz i was a little joking just now, but seriously i wannt have serious sound from the car..

Give me a good shout when you finfish the job.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I used to have a flat active sub which would fit under a seat (drivers/front passenger). Worked pretty well. Think it was a Sony item.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Seal up the holes in the metal of the parcel shelf, and fit a pair of genesis 6x9 subs in - trust me, they sound GOOOOD!!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

I have x 8" subs in mine, excellent sound:wavey:


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

PM subboy on here. He has a gtr and a car audio shop


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

rb30r34 said:


> PM subboy on here. He has a gtr and a car audio shop


Cheers Brad,

If the car audio shop you went to said you can't fit a subwoofer in you car....Go somewhere else! :flame:

I have not found a car that I can't fit a subwoofer to, You may have to get creative, But nothing is impossible!

I built a fibreglass box a few years back that fitted beside the battery in the covered cavity of a R33 GTR that took a Focal 8" V2 Polyglass, It worked very well.

I also have done many where the boxes have just been in the boot, And although the R33 and R34 are a bit trickier than say a R32....It still can be done

I can't seem to find any of the pics of R33 and R34's that we've done (I think most were on my old Laptop that got stolen) But there is some pics of what some other guys on the forum have done with their R33's, There is also the install in my R32 GTR.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/71241-custom-skyline-sub-woofer-enclosures-2.html

Big thing to remember is that Sub Bass is non-directional, so the speaker can be mounted just about anywhere, if the boot is sealed it will need to have a bit more power and handling to get some output.

Chris.


----------



## GeordieBoyKel (Nov 20, 2010)

I dont quite see what the problem is... I must be daft but is it so hard to get a sub in the back?

There are loads of places to build one in my R34 and loads of room in the boot. I just cant see what the problem is...


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

http:// hows this for sub install?


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

i have a sony burr brown head unit, running 2x alpine v12 400w amps, then to a set of rainbow components in the front doors and a set of 7 inch rainbow subs in the rear shelf with a 3inch spacer ring to keep the subs from hitting the battery and elecs under the rear shelf, the sound from it is amazing and tbh i have no need or want for subs in my boot, the ones on the shelf are very punchy and are not too bassy they are just rite imo, the only down side is that rainbow stuff isnt cheep, i paid £700 for the front components and another £400 for the rear subs, mind that is installed too.
all gold cableing and some sound proofing in the front doors to stop the vibrations.
all in all the car now sounds great and even with a screemer pipe and a 4inch exhaust going at full chat i can still get a clear crisp sound, aslong as i keep the windows up..........


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

are the spare wheel subs any good in a skyline like the idea of them


----------



## lolorodeo (Nov 23, 2009)

jhonson3141 said:


> sweet~but where exactly do you put the tube? under seat or in the boot?


The tube is in the boot, outside the grey divider between the boot and the battery etc. and strapped onto the strut brace....so its in the boot space but tucked high up against the top of the boot and back hard against the strut brace. Theyre also fully enclosed so if need be you can pack stuff all around them without damaging anything.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

I've got a sub in mine and it doesn't affect the car.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

It all depends what music you want to hear and how loud. If you just want bang bang bang, then you need indeed a powerfull sub somewhere in the back, but if you like quality just do a few things:
- Cover your trunk wall (behind the rear seats) with a sonnd isolation, deosn`t weight anything, to kill that dumb exhaust frequency that sucks through the car. The real exhaust note only comes in from the exterior anyway.
- Buy a powerfull sound unit with high quality speakers and smaller units to put up in the corners of your front window.
- Get an amplifier for under the seat or glovebox.

Here is what you need, there is nothing better out there:
Nakamichi Mobile Sound System


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow! Super old school...Do they still make those...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Sub Boy said:


> Wow! Super old school...Do they still make those...


Well with Nakamichi its a bit complicated . .lol
They went bust in the 90. and the founder is dead, if I am not wrong. The son, created a new company which eventually merged back again in to Nakamichi.

So what came out is something very interesting:
They do 2010 standard mainstream compatible HIFI units, while offering solid, none fancy, hightech and highend units.
For instance the cassette deck offered as a mobile unit for cars, is the best, single existing cassette deck in the world by now for cars. Playback quality of high end cassette tapes is superior to most mainstream and up level CD units for cars. Its technology perversion . .lol

If I would spend thausends for my cars sound upgrade, it would be on Nakamichi, because they don`t fuzz around like BOSE, which offers 20similar products, each having a deficit the other doesn`t, to touch more customers, make more money,ex . . . nakamichi has one unit for one purpose and its the best of its kind, point!

And indeed they looks bloody oldschool.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Well with Nakamichi its a bit complicated . .lol
> They went bust in the 90. and the founder is dead, if I am not wrong. The son, created a new company which eventually merged back again in to Nakamichi.
> 
> So what came out is something very interesting:
> ...


:chuckle:

Cheers, Yeah I'm just winding you up....

I've been in the car audio industry for about 20yrs now, And sold many Naka's in my time.
There is not a lot of people looking for that style of CD (Let alone a tape deck) these days.
In fairness....Things like the Alpine F1 and Pioneer ODR have superseaded things like the Naka units....More for the fact the cars are probably the worst enviroment to reproduce audio in, So some help from digital time correction and digital equalization is a must to get the best of the bad situation.

Chris.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

good head unit and good set of components will work a treat


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

*Shane* said:


> good head unit and good set of components will work a treat


.....And you will still be missing out on 30% of the music without a sub


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Mate i had a competition SQ and SPL car few years back and for the SQ i ran a set of Focal components with a w7 JL Audio sub / focal amp and the sound was amazing. Then when i got my supra i wanted to have nice sound and went again with Focal setup but without the sub and didnt regret it one bit


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Sub Boy said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> Cheers, Yeah I'm just winding you up....
> 
> ...


LOL you could have told me , typed for nothing then . .lol:chuckle:

Agree that Pioneer has some decent stuff now, especially the navigation systhem incorporated audio stations in japan are very powerfull when it comes to high end sound. . . . but you know, Naka is so simple and good, and my mate has the Tuning CD-700II in his R32 GTR center panel, looks just so perfect.:smokin:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

*Shane* said:


> Mate i had a competition SQ and SPL car few years back and for the SQ i ran a set of Focal components with a w7 JL Audio sub / focal amp and the sound was amazing. Then when i got my supra i wanted to have nice sound and went again with Focal setup but without the sub and didnt regret it one bit


Hey, I didn't say you wouldn't get good sound.....But you will still be missing 30% of the music, There is no way around that.
No component speakers of a 6" size are going to be able to reproduce sub bass frequencies.

I too have done sound off SQ competitions and SPL Comps, My shop currently has the loudest Super Street 1-2 car in Australasia (167.2db) and is 9th loudest in the world in it's class, And my last SQ car (which I was sponsored by Alpine NZ) won Pro Class 3 years in a row.

We have a couple of sets of Focal N06 and N05 BE components in the shop (Focal's top of the line sets...$6k NZ each) and although they sound lovely by themselves....Without the matching 8" BE subwoofer...They are lacking bottom end.:wavey:


----------



## [PIMPIN] (Aug 5, 2007)

This is my setup. Heavy but that's why I went HKS2.8 Step 2 

img63.imageshack.us/img63/4166/rd34audioside.jpg
img833.imageshack.us/img833/7904/rd34audiocentre.jpg

Sorry can't post links so you have to add the http


----------

